# Need a laugh?  This might be the funniest thing ever.



## the dude abides (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok, I'm not much into the whole social networking thing. I'm not on Facebook, I don't Twitter, mainly because I don't think anyone gives a crap what I'm doing on a minute-by-minute basis. I did however stumble into what might be one of the funniest things I've ever seen. Check it out. 

http://twitter.com/****mydadsays

Looks like the naughty word filter caught this, but take the **** and replace them with another word for poop


----------



## miamirick (Jan 5, 2010)

sorry dude, looks like big brother got ahold of this one, nothing comes up!


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 5, 2010)

did you replace the **** with an alternate word for crap?  It works


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 5, 2010)

I trust you Jay and it's not working for me either cause I don't have a twitter account I guess. I typed in a work and it wants me to sign in??


----------



## werdwolf (Jan 5, 2010)

Copy the link and post it in your address bar.  Delete the asterisk and type in the word. hit the little green arrow(Firefox) or whatever and the link works.

Sorry Jay, didn't do much for me.


----------



## fire it up (Jan 5, 2010)

I heard about this before, maybe on Stephen Colbert? Supposed to be hilarious.
I'm with you though Jay, I don't MySpaceFaceBookTwitterTweet either, not my cup 'o tea.

Thanks for posting, I'll check it out.


----------



## hilbillyinca (Jan 5, 2010)

Lol, if you get to the site, there are many statements that would apply to you having so much trouble getting there!

All I'm say is....


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 5, 2010)

I for the life of me cannot understand human nature.  

For years we have been trying to keep our personal lives relatively personal.  

Now all of a sudden we have been convinced by cell phone/computer/internet suppliers  to put our personal lives all over the internet via Twitter, Facebook, etc. for all to see.......go figure!

Yikes!  John


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 5, 2010)

Dude I may be his dad - I have said a lot of that - maybe not the exact same words but similar


----------



## hoser (Jan 5, 2010)

OMG...had tears running down my face. What a hoot! I'd love to have a couple of brews with that guy some time


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 5, 2010)

Would love to see this but can't quite figure what this all means.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 5, 2010)

I liked this one...

*"You worry too much. Eat some bacon... What? No, I got no idea if it'll make you feel better, I just made too much bacon." *


----------



## chainsaw (Jan 5, 2010)

Dude,
Checked it out, cut & paste into the thing-this guy is a scream, like Archie Bunker for this age-Can relate to some of the clueless he has around him.


----------



## que-ball (Jan 6, 2010)

That right there is some funny stuff, for sure!  Especially when you consider the mindset of a 73 year old man, well into his own retirement, but still supporting his ne'er-do-well son.  And the clueless 29 year old son brags it up on the internet!  That's funny on so many levels, yet sad on one.


----------



## deltadude (Jan 6, 2010)

Well I have tried several different words for poop in place of the **** and not much.


----------



## meateater (Jan 6, 2010)

I think I just **** my pants! That was hilarious.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 6, 2010)

try the one that begins with S


----------



## garyt (Jan 7, 2010)

This was the first time I have ever seen twitter worth my time


----------



## bbq engineer (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I changed the URL into something that isn't censored by the site filters.

Click on this link to get to the twitter site that the Dude was talking about...it's really funny!

http://tinyurl.com/lb6mep


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 7, 2010)

HA!  tinyurl why didn't I think of that?  I use it all the time


----------



## ciolli (Jan 7, 2010)

Hahahaha i think we all know somebody like that. Hilarious!


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 7, 2010)

Dear god.... bout wet myself I was laughing so hard! That guy is like Archie Bunker, Red Foreman, and The Crazy Fruitcake Lady... all rolled into one!

Almost makes me look forward to getting old so I can do that to my kids, and get away with it... heh-heh.


----------



## azkitch (Jan 7, 2010)

I hate reading stuff that funny this late at night. I injure myself trying not to laugh loudly. "I'm having a Makers Mark, you want one? What? 7up? I ain't mixing f***ing makers with 7up. Might as well put a lil' f***ing umbrella in it"

YEAH! RIGHT ON!
Dave K, Makers Mark Ambassador!


----------

